# should I and could I



## Jerry (Jul 18, 2009)

I already have five darling rattys. But My friend who has a pet shop and doesn't sell rattys anymore, has had a four or five week old bub dumped with her. She has asked me if I will have it.. My dilemma is will my rats hurt it (they are about four or fiveish months old I think.) and will they accept it, I don't want it on its own and I dont want two lots of cages. My three boys are neutered. I don't know the sex of the baby yet. Can anyone give me advice from experience with introductions and stuff.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

I would post this in a different part of the forum, maybe under General,  so more people see this.


----------



## Jerry (Jul 18, 2009)

How would I move it :
Should I delete and start again ???


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

A mod would have to move it, so I wouldn't worry about that. I'd copy-paste and post again in the General Topics.


----------



## Jerry (Jul 18, 2009)

oops.. I have it on twice now, here and there ??? Thanks for the tip though


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Im not sure if its with males _and_ females but apparently if the new rat is younger then its generally easier to intro to the older rats because they dont pose a threat, not too sure though.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

if u have the room and can aford it...then go for it


----------

